# Hubby says I can have more hedgies!



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Was talking with my husband last night, and he said I could have more hedgies! I've been oohing and ahing over recent pictures of babies, so this comment just made the wheels in my head start turning...

PLUS we'll be back in the States soon, where everything will be easier to get, including C&C cage supplies as I've been wanting to make one for a while. It's either that or saving up and ordering a Ferret Nation cage so everyone can be in one unit... All depends on space in the new house ^_^

Very excited to have won this concession as I've been wanting another hedgie for a while, and this will be a great time once we get settled.

*dances*


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

HAPPY HEDGIE DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

parrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt-tay!

wheeeeeeeeee!

i am living vicariously through you.

 :ugeek: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

YAY!!! Good hedgiemamas should have more babies... :mrgreen: 

You reminded me to phone my hopefully-breeder-to-be-and-owner-of-hopefully-preggo-girl. She says the same thing every week: "Can't tell yet". I promised not to call more than once a week.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Heehee, I'm surprised I haven't started bugging breeders yet... but I kinda don't have to since I have my favorites added on FaceBook and can look over albums of hedgie pics whenever I want and dream of a little baby.

I think the experience of having a little bitty poop-machine all of my own will be fun. I got Charley as an adult, so I haven't gotten to go through the growing times with a hedgie yet.

Hubby is trying to convince me to not adopt any more kitties after my current duo have passed on, and I think he's trying to bribe me by offering me hedgies. Little does he know I was already considering this same plan since I'm fairly allergic to cats but didn't find out until I was in luv so there was no going back with them ^_^

So I'll take my bribe, and let him think it was his idea the whole time... :twisted:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

have you picked a name yet?


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> So I'll take my bribe, and let him think it was his idea the whole time... :twisted:


Always a good plan of action 

Yay for you! Hedgie-family planning must be very exciting for you


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So glad for you!  Move to NC and i'll hook you up lol.


----------



## MissMandi (Feb 13, 2011)

I recently adopted a second little guy, Dexter. It took a TON of convincing with my fiance. 

Congrats!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so excited for you!!!  You will love having 2.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

LarryT said:


> So glad for you!  Move to NC and i'll hook you up lol.


Don't you worry Larry, I've already got my eye on your services 

I'll likely be living in Alabama near Fort Benning, would it be okay to make a road trip up to pick up a baby? I wouldn't suggest shipping, but I'm pretty sure I could con somebody into coming with me and helping with driving and making lots of stops to check on the young'un.

It's so sad that they're illegal in Georgia. What the heck... :|

I'd like to have at least one baby, and then take in rescues from then on. Selfish of me, I want the experience.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is great news, I'm glad you are going to be able to get another  I was the same way and wanted the experience of a baby hedgie.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Alastrina said:


> I'll likely be living in Alabama near Fort Benning, would it be okay to make a road trip up to pick up a baby?


 Road trips are the best!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Yay!

I just hope the little one won't be carsick....

I was so psyched when I saw that your babies come with a CSW! I'd been eying one for Charley too. He has a cake wheel but I keep having issues with it, and it's about time to replace it anyway.

So I could pick up a sweet little baby, a couple of wheels, and hang out till you kick me out and I have to go home ^_^


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

A fabulous Mommy like you should have more hedgie babies!!!!! You also need to have another one for me since I live in PA and can't have one!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*Upcoming adoption!*

So.... I should be bringing home a rescue hedgie about mid June. I sent in my application to the HWS to be considered for rehomes and rescues through them, and got a message today with the names and descriptions of three hedgies. If I had the resources I'd bring them all home with me, but I don't, and I think it's best to add to the family one at a time so we can all have time to adjust!

Out of the three, there was a Tweed boy, and with all those little ones have been through, my heart goes out to him. So I asked if I could adopt him. Even if he decides he dislikes me and never wants to see my face, I'd be OK with that, though I can't say I wouldn't try to change his mind! He would be well-cared for, warm and dry and safe, and that's what's important, that and having someone to check on him and make sure he's staying healthy and happy.

I'm so excited! Hedgie hedgie hedgie.....

I will have to talk to Charley, and tell him he might be getting a brother. I doubt he'll be horribly enthused, but that's ok. ^_^


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yay!! Wonderful news! Congrats!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

That's awesome! I'm excited for you. Be sure to keep us updated, and post pics! (You know how we love pics XD)


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is great news  I'm glad to hear you will be getting one, its so exciting


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

These are the only pictures we have of our new little boy:

[attachment=0:fisc3xm1]CT171.19561020-2-x.jpg[/attachment:fisc3xm1]

[attachment=1:fisc3xm1]CT171.19561020-1-x.jpg[/attachment:fisc3xm1]

He wasn't really warmed up to his caregiver at that point, so they don't do him justice ^_^

My husband says not to get too excited... sorry honey, that ship sailed this afternoon when I got the first e-mail! *dance*


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Yay! You are such a good mama...any hedgies that end up finding you are in great hands!!

Kudos & congrats!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so excited fo you!!! Yay!

I'm excited for us too, because I know we'll get to hear all about him &see pictures.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yay you! You are going to give that little boy such a wonderful, loving home. Can't wait to see pics and updates after he moves in!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh yes, lots of pictures! Speaking of, Charley hasn't had a photo-shoot this week, been to busy with frivolities like homework and job-hunting ^____^

My husband is really looking forward to getting to bond with new hedgies. He really wants a baby/younger hedgie, so I am asking after the 9 month old boy hedgie that was part of the trio mentioned in the message from the HWS as being in our area. I know I would wind up doing the cage cleaning, but I'd be willing to in a heartbeat if it meant seeing Mr. Tough-Guy snuggling up with a little quill ball on the couch every night  And a nice cage wouldn't be too hard at all to come across.

But if we can only adopt one at a time we will be getting Dougie, the Tweed boy I posted the pictures of. He looks like such a lovie, and a younger hedgie would have a better chance of being placed than an older boy.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

So... We will be getting 2 boys in mid June. One is Dougie, he's 2-3 years old, and Mac, who is 9 months old.

Charley really doesn't have much to say on the subject of new brothers, though he seemed happy enough last night to cuddle up with me and fall asleep ^_^

I'm posting a drawing my husband did of some cage ideas over in my cage topic now...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I am so jealous!! That is so awesome that you get to have both, they will have a great home with you guys. I'm excited for you


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

congrats on your upcoming adoptions! i'm excited for you!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Aaaaaand here's a better picture of Dougie!

[attachment=0:2e9bxvy0]Spring '11 462_small.jpg[/attachment:2e9bxvy0]

Say it with me: Awwwwwwwwww!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Awwwwwwww!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Aaawwwwwwwwe!! :lol: 

He looks like a little shy-guy!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

He's so adorable! I'm in love already to be honest.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just gorgeous! Another spoiled hedgie. Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone! He is such a sweetie, all of his foster families have fallen in love with him just a little; he's quite a wiggler, but I think it may be because of nerves (being a Tweed and moving so much) and he might just be an explorer type hedgie.

Now to get some pictures of little Mr. Mac....


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

It is a week to the day today until I get to bring home my two hedgie boys! I already can't stand it. My mother in law looks at me like I'm nutters for having 3 hedgies in my bedroom. Am I nuts? Possibly.  

Still no pictures of Mac though, he's a mystery hedgie. He was described to me as being about the same color as Dougie whose picture I posted in this topic, just a little bigger. And Mac's the younger one ^_^


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

NEW BABIES FOR CHARLIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm super excited for you and can't wait to see the new guys when they get settled in  They are going to be living the good life in those big mansions you have built for them.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So excited!!!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I HAVE PICTURES OF MAC! *dancedance*

This is the best one:

[attachment=0:9323oun2]Mac.jpg[/attachment:9323oun2]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Mac looks like a fluffy grumpy McCutie Pants!! :lol: 

He's adorable!!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Mac looks so much like Charley in these pictures I got, the one I posted esp. Mac's just a lighter color, and a little smaller. Still just as grumpy!  And then we have Dougie, who is a sweet little wiggler and smallest of the bunch.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

WE ARE GETTING THEM TOMORROW!!!

 

There will be a new topic with lots of pictures! Well, as many as they'll be comfy with, but at least a few each! *dancedancedance*


----------

